# Pathfinder Monitor - GPS for Pigeons



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Pathfinder Monitor was developed by Jose Ledesma to give accurate GPS tracking data to fanciers on the flight paths of their racing pigeons. He developed it with the idea that fanciers could find their best pigeons faster and without relying on races or conventional training tosses. Ledesma found that he could see the obstacles that his birds were encountering and could adjust his training and racing scheme to reflect this knowledge. Using Pathfinder gives fanciers that ability to really know what their pigeons are doing as they fly home, something fanciers have only been able to speculate about in the past. Fancier that uses GPS will have an advantage of those that don’t!

To learn more about Pathfinder visit www.theLoftReport.com


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

This seems like a cool idea in theory, but a huge waist of money when your bird doesn't come home.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

miken said:


> This seems like a cool idea in theory, but a huge waist of money when your bird doesn't come home.


I second that because it only comes with one tracking device.


----------

